# اهم امراض القطط وعوارضها المعدية للانسان



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اهم امراض القطط وعوارضها المعدية للانسان





​ إن خطر انتقال الأمراض من القطط إلى الإنسان سليم المناعه يعتبر خطرًا محدوداً , وذلك لأن معظم الأمراض المنتقله اليه من القطط تعتبر امراضاً بسيطه يمكن علاجها أو الوقايه منها بسهوله باستثناء عدد قليل من الأمراض الخطيره مثل السعار ..
ولكن الصوره تختلف تماما بالنسبه للأشخاص ضعاف المناعه حيث يمكن انتقال أمراض شديده ومهدده للحياه من القطط إليهم , ومن أمثلة هؤلاء :- الأشخاص المصابون بمرض نقصان المناعه ( الإيدز) , والأشخاص المصابون ببعض أمراض الدم مثل سرطان الدم وأمرض نقص خلايا الدم البيضاء , والأشخاص الذين يتناولون أدويه تنقص المناعه مثل دواء الكورتيزون , وأيضا الأطفال حديثى الولاده فى الشهور الأولى من العمر تكون المناعه عندهم ضعيفه بعض الشئ . وكذلك العجائز الذين تجاوزوا السبعين أو الثمانين من العمر

اولا: الامراض الفطريه

القوباء ringworm
هذا المرض هو أشهر الأمراض التى يمكن أن تنتقل من القطط الى الانسان . حوالى 40% من القطط تحمل هذا المرض ويمكن انتقاله منها الى الإنسان .
يظهر المرض على جلد الإنسان على شكل حلقات حمراء تسبب الحكه تتسع تدريجيا .. وتعالج بالدهانات المضاده للفطريات . واذا لم تعالج فإنها تشفى من تلقاء نفسها فى خلال عدة شهور .

ثانيا : الأمراض البكتيريه

1 التهاب ملتحمة العين CONJUNCTIVITIS
ينتقل هذا المرض من القطط الى الإنسان وأعرضه تتمثل فى إحمرار العين مع إفرازات صديديه , ويسهل علاجه فى القطط والانسان بالقطرات والمراهم , والوقايه تتمثل فى غسل الأيدى جيدا بعد ملامسة القطه عند إصابتها بالمرض . وعدم السماح للقطه بالتنقل بالمنزل والصعود على فراش البشر وأماكن جلوسهم أثناء اصابتها بالمرض .
>>> هذا جاني المرض,,خخخخـ والله جد,, وفعلا اخذت مرهم,, وكل شي تمام التمااام,, القطاوه اربع وعشرين ساعه بفرااشي >>> ما اقدر استغنى عنهم

2 التهاب الحلق واللوزتين
بعض القطط تحمل الميكروب السبحى STREPTOCOCCUS الذى يسبب هذه الإلتهابات . والعلاج يكون بالمضادات الحيويه . والوقايه تكون بعدم السماح للقطه بوضع فمها فى طعام أو شراب البشر .

3 النزلات المعويه
بعض القطط تحمل ميكروبات السلمونيللا والكامبيلوباكتر التى قد تنتقل الى الإنسان وتسبب الإسهال والقئ .. والوقايه تكون بلبس القفازات عند تنظيف القطه وغسل الأيدى جيدا بعد ملاعبتها , وإبعاد القطه عن أماكن إعداد الطعام .

4 عضة القطه
اكثر من 75% من القطط تحمل فى فمها ميكروب الباستيوريللا الذى قد يسبب نوع من الحمى وبعض القطط تحمل ايضا البكتيريا العنقوديه , وكذلك التيتانوس يمكن انتقاله عن طريق عضة القط , هذا بالاضافه طبعا الى مرض السعار , لذلك ينصح بطلب المساعده الطبيه العاجله باأسرع وقت بعد حدوث العضه , بالذات اذا كانت القطه من خارج المنزل , أو لو كانت القطه منزليه والعضه عميقه وشديده , , وذلك للتعامل مع الجرح والوقايه من النتائج المحتمله . أما لو كانت عضه سطحيه بسيطه من القطه المنزليه المطعمه فقد يكتفى بغسل مكان العضه جيدا بالماء , ويطهر ببعض المطهرات مثل مسحات الكحول أو السافلون , ويوضع على المكان مرهم مضاد حيوى مثل مرهم الباكتروبان .

5 مرض خدش القطه
هو مرض تحمله القطط الصغيره أكثرمن القطط الكبيره .. والبكتيريا المسببه له تسمى البارتونيللا .. وتصل هذه البكتيريا الى القطه عن طريق البراغيث التى تصيب القطط , وعندما تحمل القطه الميكروب ثم تخدش الانسان تنتقل العدوى للإنسان , وأعراض المرض فى الإنسان تتمثل فى تضخم الغدد الليمفاويه وأحيانا سخونه .. ويعالج بالمضادات الحيويه ..وهو ليس خطيرا بالنسبه للأشخاص أصحاب المناعه السليمه .. ولكنه قد يكون خطيرا جدا إذا كانت مناعة الإنسان ضعيفه كما ذكرنا سابقا وينصح أيضا بغسل مكان الخدش جيدا بالماء , ويطهر ببعض المطهرات مثل مسحات الكحول أو السافلون , ويوضع على المكان مرهم مضاد حيوى مثل مرهم الباكتروبان .

6 بكتيريا الهليكوباكتر بيلورى
وهى البكتيريا التى تسبب قرحة المعده والأثنى عشر فى الإنسان . وقد ثبت فى بداية التسعينات إمكانية إنتقالها من القطط الى الإنسان , وقد تسبب هذا الإكتشاف فى رعب كبير وهلع بين أصحاب القطط فى ذلك الوقت .. والمرض ينتقل عن طريق تلوث الطعام بفضلات القطط , لذلك فالوقايه تتمثل فى إبعاد القطط عن أماكن إعداد الطعام وعدم وضعها على طاولات المطابخ أو طاولات تناول الطعام , وكذلك غسل الأيدى جيدا قبل إعداد أو تناول الطعام بالذات بعد ملامسة القطط .

7 الدرن ( السل )
وهو مرض صعب يصيب الرئه ويصيب أماكن أخرى من جسم الإنسان .. وقد ثبتت إمكانية إنتقاله من القطط إلى الإنسان ... لذلك يوصى بالقتل الرحيم للقطط المصابه بهذا المرض نظرا لصعوبة علاج القطط المصابه به وإمكانية إنتقاله الى الإنسان .

ثالثا : التوكسوبلازما
وهى كائن وحيد الخليه يصيب القطط عن طريق تناول لحوم غير مطهيه جيدا أو الأكل من لحوم الفرائس المصابه . أو التعرض لأماكن تبرز القطط الأخرى المصابه بالمرض مثل الحدائق أو الرمال ..
والقطه المصابه تظل تخرج البويضات مع البراز لمدة اسبوعين أو ثلاثه بعد إصابتها وتصبح بعد ذلك غير معديه وتكتسب مناعه قد تبقى معها مدى الحياه أو على الأقل لفتره طويله جدا , فلا تصاب ولا تعدى أحداً طوال هذه الفتره.. والبويضات التى تخرجها القطه هى التى قد تعدى الانسان أو تعدى القطط الأخرى , وهى قادره على البقاء حيه على الأرض لفتره طويله قد تصل الى سنه أو أكثر بالذات إذا تواجدت فى الأماكن الرطبه المظلله , وقد ثبت ان القطه المصابه تخرج حوالى عشره ملايين بويضه مع البراز يوميا .
والمرض يعتبر مرضا بسيطا فى أغلب الأحوال إذا أصاب الإنسان العادى سليم المناعه حيث تظهر عليه أعراض تشبه نزلة البرد فقط أو تورم مؤقت فى الغدد الليمفاويه يزول بعد فتره أو أعراض أخرى مؤقته تختفى بعد فتره . ولكن الأعراض قد تكون شديده فى أحوال نادره , ويصبح الانسان بعد هذه الأعرض سواء كانت بسيطه أو شديده محصنا ضد المرض , وغالبا لا يصاب به مره أخرى حتى إذا تكرر تعرضه للبويضات المعديه ..
ولكن الخطوره الحقيقيه للمرض تكمن في تعرض المرأه الحامل لبويضات المرض فى أثناء الحمل بشرط ان تكون هذه هى المره الاولى فى حياتها التى تتعرض فيها لهذا المرض , أما اذا كانت المرأه الحامل قد أصيبت بالمرض فى طفولتها أو فى شبابها قبل الحمل فإنها فى هذه الحاله لن تتاثر غالبا بالعدوى الجديده لانها تحمل مناعة ضد المرض نتيجة الإصابه القديمه . أما إذا كانت المرأه الحامل لم تتعرض للمرض من قبل وأصيبت به أثناء الحمل فإن هذا قد يؤدى إلى حدوث تشوهات فى الجنين ومشاكل أخرى تحدث للطفل بعد الولاده .
والوقايه من المرض بوجه عام تتمثل فى ابتعاد الأنسان او القطط المنزليه عن تناول اللحوم غير المطهيه جيدا , والإبتعاد عن أماكن قضاء الحاجه للقطط خارج المنزل , وغسل الأيدى جيدا قبل تناول الطعام .
والمرأه الحامل عليها ان تتخذ إجراءات وقائيه أخرى صارمه للوقايه من هذا المرض , فبالإضافه الى اجتناب القطط الموجوده خارج المنزل عليها أيضا اجتناب تناول اللحوم المعلبه حيث أن ما يقرب من 10% من هذه المنتجات ثبت انها تحتوى على أكياس التوكسوبلازما , وغسل الخضروات جيدا جدا والأفضل تقشيرها قبل أكلها لانها قد تتعرض للتلوث بالبويضات عن طريق التربه التى زرعت فيها , وغسل اللوح الذى يتم تقطيع اللحوم عليه بالماء الساخن قبل أن يوضع عليه اى طعام يؤكل طازجا , وعدم شرب الحليب غير المبستربالذات حليب الأغنام وكذلك منتجات الألبان غير المبستره . وإبقاء القطه المنزليه داخل المنزل وعدم إخراجها طوال فترة الحمل وتغييرمحتويات إناء قضاء الحاجه للقطه المنزليه يوميا للتخلص من البويضات قبل ان تصبح معديه مع ارتداء القفازات عند عملية التغيير , وإجراءات أخرى كثيره .
ويمكن عمل تحليل دم للمرأه الحامل وكذلك للقطه المنزليه للتأكد من وجود أجسام مضاده للمرض بالدم .. فوجود الأجسام المضاده يجعلنا مطمئنين لأن هذا معناه وجود مناعه فى الجسم ضد المرض وفى هذه الحاله لن يكون هناك حاجه للإجراءات الصارمه ... وأما عدم وجودها فمعناه وجوب إتخاذ أقصى درجات الحذر لمنع الإصابه اثناء الحمل ..
وأما عن سبب انتقال العدوى نتيجة تناول اللحوم غير المطهيه جيدا هو أن الحيوان إذا أصيب بالعدوى فإن بعض أطوار التوكسوبلازما قد تنتقل من جهازه الهضمى الى العضلات فى جميع أنحاء الجسم , أو الى المخ , وتبقى كامنه هناك طول فترة حياته .. وتكون سببا للعدوي لكل من أكل هذه العضلات أو المخ .
وجدير بالذكر أن البشر الذين يصابون بالمرض قد يحدث لهم أيضا نفس الأمر , أى تتسرب بعض كائنات التوكسوبلازما من جهازهم الهضمى وتبقى كامنه ومتحوصله فى أكياس فى عضلاتهم أو مخهم أو أماكن اخرى مدى الحياه ... وقد تنشط تحت ظروف معينه وتسبب أضرارا ...

المصدر..جريدة السوسنة 

مرمورة جلبت الموضوع... وانا جلبت المصدر




*
الموضوع بالتنسيق


 مع  *



marmora jesus...................... كليموووووووووووو


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*اينعم قطة صغننة واليفة وشكلها حلو بس وراها مصايب وفعلا بتسبب امراض كتير جدا وفي نفس الوقت العلاج في ايدينا *​ 
*" الوقاية خير من العلاج " *​ 
*كمان لعاب القطط خطر جدا وهو بيكون موجود علي جسمها بعد عملية التنضيف لانها بتنضفه بلسانها لان اللعاب بيحتوي علي فيروس خطر بينتقل لاول انسان يمسكها وايده تلمس اللعاب علشان كده عضة القطط خطيرة جدا *

*ياريت نخلي بالنا من تعاملنا من القطط واللعب معاها واننا نمسكها ونشيلها او مجرد اننا نمشي ايدينا علي جسمها لان ده في حد ذاته خطر واكيد النضافة الشخصية بعد التعامل مع القطط اول بأول مهمة جداً*

*ربنا يرحمنا كلنا*

*ربنا يعوض تعبك يا كليمو ويكلل مجهودك بكل خير*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ومجهودك ايضا يا اختنا  مرمورة

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك..


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا من ضمن سلسله كارهى القطط
انا مرة موت قطه وشوفتها تموت ولا هزت شعرة منى
بكرهها مش عارفه ليه
يمكن لانها غدااااارة
وبتنقل الامراض لكثرة ما يتلق بفروتها الامراض
موضوع رائع بجد كليمو
تسلم ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جامد جدا 
وعرفت حاجات كتير مكنتش اعرفها بجد
ربنا يحمينا من امراضهم
ميرسى ليكم كليمووووووووووو ومرمورة على مشاركتكم ومجهودكم الجميل​


----------



## white rose (18 أكتوبر 2009)

* انا عكس كيريا تماما الآ بنقطة وحدة بس اتفق معاها و هي انو القطط غدارة

بس مع كل هالمعلومات الضرورية و المهمة اللي ذكرتوها و يعطيكن العافية عليها 

انا بحب تربية الحيوانات كتير

طبعا في استثناء


مثلا انا بحب اتفرج عالتمساح ......... الأسد ......... الفهد الرائع 

بس تربيتهم .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :t9: بدا شوي تفكير هههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *انا من ضمن سلسله كارهى القطط
> انا مرة موت قطه وشوفتها تموت ولا هزت شعرة منى
> بكرهها مش عارفه ليه
> يمكن لانها غدااااارة
> ...





اهلا بمرورك يا كيريا
لولولولو لمرورك بالثقافي
من المرات النادرة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر لمرورك يا سويتي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع المفيد جدا جدا

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ارووجة (19 أكتوبر 2009)

انا بحب القطط الزغيرة ...اما الكبيرة بئرف منهم 
شكرا عالتحذير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورة يا وايت لمرورك 

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى

الشكر لمرورك يا سويتي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر لمرورك يا اروويجة

سلام المسيح معك


----------

